# Professionelles Rendering



## Aero89 (25. März 2007)

Hi COM, 

ich würde gerne mal wissen, was man mit Photoshop alles an Rendering und AntiAliasing machen kann.
Ein entsprechendes Tut wäre auch schön.
Wie man nun Zähne und Augen Weiß macht oder die Haare färbt und Bilder aufpoliert weiß ich inzwischen. Es ist ja so, dass viele Webseitenbetreiber oder auch Fotografen oder auch GAMES-Designer ihre Bilder und Videos bestmöglich rendern.

Und genau das möchte ich auch machen. Ob Photoshop oder nicht ist mir da egal. Aber ich würde gerne wissen, was man alles und wie man dass mit Photoshop so gut wie nur möglich realisieren kann. Also was man alles mit Photoshop herausholen kann in Sachen "Professionellen Rendern".

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß

Aero89


----------



## muhkuh (25. März 2007)

Rendern ist ein etwas großer Begriff und im Zusammenhang der 2D-Bildverarbeitung eigentlich unüblich. Und genau den Bereich deckt Photoshop ab  Formulier mal genauer, was du machen möchtest. Ich werde aus deinem Beitrag nicht wirklich schlau, weil deine Frage mehrere Bereiche der Mediengestaltung abdeckt und so ohne großen Aufwand nicht zu beantworten ist.


----------



## Aero89 (25. März 2007)

naja, was es eben alles für Render-Möglichkeiten bei Photoshop gibt. Glaub auch, dass das AntiAliasing als Anwendung auf Bilder heißt oder so ähnlich. 
Mir geht es eigentlich darum, erstmal Bilder einpaar Bild korrekturen zu unterziehen:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/268997-bildkorrekturen-vor-der-retusche.html 

worunter auch das Rendern von Bildern gemeint ist. U. a. auch das Glätten (rendern) von bestimmten unschönen Stellen im Bild, z.B. die unschönen treppeneffekte.
Bevor ich dann mit Retuschearbeiten arbeite, will ich erstmal dieganzen Bildkorrekturmöglichkeiten durchführen. 

Oder kannst Du mir nützliche Tipps bzgl. Rendering mit Photoshop geben. Egal jetzt welche Bereiche damit gemeint sind. Dann kann ich mich zumindest darin einarbeiten.

Gruß


Aero89


----------



## muhkuh (25. März 2007)

Was du meinst sind Artefakte, und die sind eigentlich recht schwer zu korrigieren. Spontan fällt mir da auch keine weitere Möglichkeit ein als die entsprechenden Bereiche von Hand zu korrigieren -> Grafiktablett auspacken und malen. Um gute Ergebnisse bei der Retusche zu erhalten, muss das Ausgangsmaterial auch entsprechend gut sein, vor allem für die spätere Weiterverwendung z.B. im Druck. Aber schnapp dir einfach mal das Handbuch, da steht eigentlich alles zum Funktionsumfang des Programms drin, inklusive Anwendungsbeispiele. Solltest dir nur bewusst sein, dass es mitunter Jahre dauern kann, bis du das Programm in seinem extrem großen Umfang beherrschst. Bildkorrekturen gehören zudem zu den eher schwierigen Disziplinen, vor allem um entsprechende Ergebnisse zu erzielen.

Ich kann dir also nur empfehlen, so viel Lektüre zum Thema zu wälzen, erstmal klein anzufangen und alle Tutorials, die dir unter die Finger kommen nachzumachen.


----------

